# Knife Recommendation: Konosuke HD, Takeda AS or Haryuki (SRS 15; previously Akifusa)



## jniddy (May 1, 2012)

Hi all, another newbie with a first J-knife purchase. 

A bit of background: I would like to step-up from my current set-up which is a cheap, Brazilian made, Inox Tramontina. Don't know what steel it is even made out of? I also have a Wusthof, which I hardly ever use. The Tramontia is a lot lighter (178g vs 249g) and I just far prefer it. It seemed to hold an edge better, was easier to sharpen, was thinner and did not have an annoying bolster.

Requirements/Budget:

1. Price less than $350

2. Easy to sharpen - prerequisite. I am not the greatest sharpener, but am familiar with whetstones. Am still deciding whether to get an edge pro or some waterstones. Have only ever used either an Arkansas stone, a chef choice diamond stone or the Lansky system (it was a pain to use for a chef's knife though). For my pocket knives, I always found the DMT stones to be better, but I only have the very small ones. So from what I have read it seems I definitely need to step up to some better stones or get an edge pro with the chosera stones.

Knives:

From the forums, I have narrowed down my choice to the following; however, am not set on any one and am happy for other suggestions.

1. Konosuke HD (new or old shape?) - I am tending towards this one. I understand that this is called a laser and might not be the best bet for a general knife, but I have the others for anything harder. Mostly, I need a general knife for cutting veggies.

2. Takeda AS - I have heard that it is really fun to use, but am some what reticent about a carbon knife.

3. Haryuki SRS 15 (previously known as Akifusa). I haven't seen much posted about this, but I have read some good things about SRS 15. It is available on knifewear.com.

Questions:

1. Carbon, Semi-stainless, or Stainless – I have only ever had a stainless steel knife. I understand carbon knifes are easier to sharpen. However, the rust issue does worry me some along with discoloured onions, smells, etc. I normally only ever clean my knife after dinner so it does sit around some on the cutting board, but it is always hand washed, even the cheap Tramontina knife. Yes, I would consider changing my routine. So I need some advice here, but am tending to lean towards something at least semi-stainless.

2. Size - most likely I will go with 240; however, I have only ever used a 210 mm...

3. Handle - If I go with the Konosuke HD, do I go with a Wa or Yo? I am tending toward a Wa, but I have just never used it before. I like the idea of lighter knife. I have also seen it sold with a rosewood octagonal handle and a d-shaped handle. Definitely, need some recommendations here. I live in the country so I can't try any out.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

I was facing a similar dilemna just a week ago!    My choices were the konosuke hd and masamoto KS.   I couldn't make up my mind so I went with both!   I am extremely happy with both my purchases, so I have nothing but good things to say about the konosuke on your list.   I can not offer a review on the other 2 knives, but I highly recommend the konosuke.   It cuts like a dream, and the ease in taking care of it is a huge bonus.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Konosuke HD is fantastic for a general knife as long as you have something heavy-duty to use for... well... heavy duty tasks. The longer I use mine, the more I like and respect it. When I first got mine, I thought that its laser nature made it somewhat iffy for "normal" home cooks without well developed skills but have since changed my mind. Konos are excellent.

If you can live with carbon, I highly recommend the Konosuke Shiro 2 as well. 

I'm not a big fan of Takeda. I don't like anything cladded, don't like the kurouchi finish, don't think AS is all that great, and think the Takeda profile is way too flat. But each one of those things is simply a matter of taste, and to each his own. It's a well made knife, that you can get and keep very sharp. Those three things are about 90% of what you're looking for; and it's very thin -- which is probably worth another 5%. 

You can cut onions and cucumbers equally well with a Takeda as with a Konosuke... or with a Tadatsuna, a Gesshin or several other knives. The question, such as it is, is which will provide the best ergonomics and most fun. 

Never tried an Akifusa. 

Wa or yo? Hmm. If your knife skills are sufficiently developed that you don't mind handle variation too much, and you do decided on a Konosuke, go wa. You might as well enjoy every gram of lightness. Frikkin' fantastic knife. 

BDL


----------



## jniddy (May 1, 2012)

Hi BDL - Thanks for taking the time to respond, greatly appreciated. From everything I have read, it does seem that I will be more than happy with the Kono HD. You have very aptly and concisely put what I want for my first J-Knife: the "best ergonomics and most fun." Also, glad to hear that they are appropriate for a home cook. I still have my Wusthof for anything that is heavy duty. I can imagine after getting this knife that I will hate going back to the Wusthof. Albeit it has been a while since I have as I prefer my very cheap, thin and light brazilian Trammontina before the Wusthof.

I was interested in the Akifusa as I read a good review of the SRS 15 steels on zknifes where the knife on review was referred to as "...exceptionally good"; however, I cannot seem to find anyone that has tried the specific knife I mentioned. Unfortunately, it only comes with a western handle and I agree with you that I might as well enjoy every bit of lightness and go with a Wa handle. When I mentioned this to the dealer, he tried to steer me to a carbon clad knife with a Wa handle, and he was rather surprised when I responded that I did not want anything cladded. For my first knive, I just did not want to settle on a compromise and from what I have read it does not seem that even at my price point that I have to.

I am also only a home cook and I cannot justify as Twyst luckily has of just going out and buying two of the knives that I am interested in! Twyst, after a week if you could only keep one of your two knives, which would it be? I am still intrigued by carbon knives but I think for my first purchase it will be the Kono HD.

BDL, for a Wa handle any preferences in a D-shaped or Octagonal handle?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry to take so long getting back to you. I skimmed your post the same day you posted but didn't twig to the question at the end. I'm glad I was able to help you -- mostly it seems by giving you some validation. But whatever.

The Konosuke Shiro and HD gyutos are certainly great knives. I can only hope that you'll love yours as much as I do mine.

Finally, to answer your question: I vastly prefer octagonal handles to "D" shaped; but I'm left-handed AND use a very soft pinch. That particular combination doesn't work at all well with right handed Ds. Speaking of grip technique, it's probably in your long term best interests to lean the soft pinch yourself. 

By "soft" I mean holding the knife with only enough pressure with your thumb and forefinger to make the knife work, and with only enough pressure on the handle with your back fingers to keep the knife square and from falling out of your grasp. Besides unlearning bad habits and developing new, good ones, the key to making a soft grip work for you is a very, very sharp blade.

BDL


----------



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi!

You already got a great answer, so, I'm just going to add my two cents as a Konosuke HD 24Cm owner (a very happy one)

Carbon steel... Great, but it was not my thing, and every single week I find myself scrubbing hard my carbon knives because I just can't get used to patinas. That's my very particular case, and I've seen very cool patinas... But mines are always ugly, is some kind of gift that mother nature in it's infinite wisdom nature gave me...No cool patinas for Luis!...Ever.

Of course those knives take and retain a great edge wich is great, but I don't mind running the extra mile sharpening stainless steel that takes more effort... But looks shiny.

And take my experience with a grain of salt because the carbons that I own are very affordable Tojiros made with blue steel and have a rustic look, maybe some other carbons are not that prone to get a rusty appearance.

But back to the Konosuke... That knife has been like the Holy grail for me. The handle is very comfortable (My first octagonal, and believe me, I had some doubts about it before getting it), the knife is light and even when it's dull... It feels sharper than many other "sharp" knives, seems like the thin profile of the blade helps big time.

Truth to be told... I've never sharpened it...I was going to do it just when getting it out of the box, but some guys with more experience than me gave me the advice of trying stropping instead of sharpening an already sharp knife, and so far it has been stropped two times and every single time in less than a minute it gets razor sharp again.

The cons... Not a good choice to split a chicken...But you already have a Tramontina and a Forchner, so, you're covered on that department too.

I can't be happier with the Konosuke, I got the old shape and it fits my cutting style perfectly, and being that light, despite that it's a 24Cm blade, I got the feeling of using a 21Cm, maybe I should have bought the 27, but since I'm used to work with 10" I tought that a 24 was going to work better for me, but despite that... I like my knife very much.

Best regards and good luck with your choice.

Luis


----------

